# iPod Touch 2.0 ou pas ?



## Macuserman (11 Juillet 2008)

Un sondage à étalage semblait se profiler !

C'est chose faite ! 2.0 est disponible depuis peu, bien que les serveurs ont l'air d'être occupés pour le moment ! 

Je vais vous poser aujourd'hui, et demain, et après-demain etc...la question suivante:

"Avez-vous effectuer la migration vers 2.0 pour votre Touch ?"


----------



## CBi (11 Juillet 2008)

J'voudrais ben... Mais j'peux point ! :hein:


----------



## ambrose (11 Juillet 2008)

Je voudrais bien, mais iTunes down...


----------



## rez (11 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Un sondage à étalage semblait se profiler !
> 
> C'est chose faite ! 2.0 est disponible depuis peu, bien que les serveurs ont l'air d'être occupés pour le moment !
> 
> ...



Tu la trouve ou cette mise à jour ?????? :mouais:


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Juillet 2008)

j'aimerai bien la faire....
impossible, je cherche depuis 6h30 du matin...


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'aurais bien voulu, mais j'ai pas l'iPod Touch... bon d'accord, c'est un peu du flood...


----------



## rez (11 Juillet 2008)

parceque sans cette mise a jour les applications ne marchent pas, c'est ca ?
pourtant partout il est indiqué que c'est pour iphone !


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juillet 2008)

Alors...

Premièrement: la MàJ est dispo depuis environ 15 heures...

Deuxièmement: la MàJ est payante pour iPod Touch; 7.99&#8364;.

Troisièmement:les serveurs Apple souffrent et souffrent encore, c'est un peu le bordel faut avouer...

Quatrièmement: la MàJ est dispo depuis iTunes, mais aussi depuis Apple, le site...ici.

Cinquièmement: Simbouesse; c'est bien du flood...

Sixièmement: sans 2.0 aucune application, aussi bien gratuites que payante n'est installable: à signaler que le site AppStre est très bien fait...non seulement les applications sont séparées par modèles (iPhone/iPod Touch) mais aussi TOUTES celles étant gratuites sont regroupées...

Septièmement: il vous faut absolument iTunes 7.7 pour accéder au AppStore (depuis iTunes toujours).

Encore des questions, des réactions, allez-y !


----------



## rez (11 Juillet 2008)

Bah super ! tu es un chef ! mille merci !


----------



## Macuserman (12 Juillet 2008)

rez a dit:


> Bah super ! tu es un chef ! mille merci !



C'est en train !! 

A moi les applis...


----------



## iota (12 Juillet 2008)

Salut,

Pour ceux qui aurait des problèmes pour installer la version 2.0 du firmware sous Windows Vista (plantage d'iTunes), voici la marche à suivre :
-Lorsque la fenêtre vos avertissant qu'un nouveau firmware, choisir "Télécharger uniquement".
-Une fois le firmware télécharger, faire une restauration de l'iPod (remise à zéro, toutes les données seront supprimées).

@+
iota


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Juillet 2008)

chez mai ça marche


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juillet 2008)

Je regarde attentivement les résultats du sondage...

Juste un chiffre en passant: 425,000; c'est le nombre d'iPhone 3G vendus...
On estimerait par ailleurs à 80,000 le nombre d'iPhone pas encore activés...


----------

